# flatter friendly



## That_Girl (Aug 5, 2014)

I know she's not a fullblooded beauty, but is there anything redeemable about my ugly girl?
Her name is Friendly, (alpine/saanen/boer/nubian) she's two and very pregnant right now.

(will take neg criticism as well as what breed i can combine with her to make a better, more attractive goat)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Her coloring makes her look Alpine. She looks fine to me.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Why do you call her ugly??? She is a nice looking mixed doe.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I think she looks pretty nice  I like her depth and length. I'll give you a full critique once I'm off this phone


----------



## That_Girl (Aug 5, 2014)

capracreek said:


> Why do you call her ugly??? She is a nice looking mixed doe.


she's just posty and floppy looking next to finer bred does, she's got that boer nose and its looks 'off' with the milky lankiness and other attributes. personally, she's my baby but its just such an odd gal. I'll tell her you said she looks nice tho


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

But Nubians have the Roman nose, too. I think she's lovely.


----------



## kmoore9184 (Sep 23, 2015)

She looks beautiful to me!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, you are cutting her down for no reason, she is a nice doe.


----------



## That_Girl (Aug 5, 2014)

ok ok, she's the Most Beautiful--  i guess i'll see of her kids inherit her look, should be interesting since the sire is a lamancha. i have no idea how lamancha ears are passed down. recessive, hit or miss? or do we get those in between little dog-eared goats. 

Thank ya'll so much for flattering her~~


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

That_Girl said:


> I know she's not a fullblooded beauty, but is there anything redeemable about my ugly girl?
> Her name is Friendly, (alpine/saanen/boer/nubian) she's two and very pregnant right now.
> 
> (will take neg criticism as well as what breed i can combine with her to make a better, more attractive goat)


She's not ugly she looks mostly Alpine.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If the sire is a gopher eared purebred or American, all the kids will have elf ears.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

If she looks posty in normal, non pregnant life, then find a sire with nice angularity.

To recommend a sire that would improve the looks of the kids, then we need to know what look you like. If you want a more dairy look, then a nice dairy buck with good udder genetics behind him. Make sure he has a strong chine, because hers looks a bit weak, but that could be pregnancy. She looks like her rear legs toe out, (could also be pregnancy) so you don't want a cowhocked sire. Her brisket could be a touch more pronounced, but it isn't bad at all. I can't see her escutcheon, if it is narrow, then look for a wide buck back there. Her rump looks gorgeous.

Personally, I really like her and don't see the problems you do. all I see could be pregnancy related and I never saw her not pregnant. I breed crossbreds on purpose, I like them.

I wonder if she'd pair well with a nice Kiko?


----------



## That_Girl (Aug 5, 2014)

goathiker said:


> If the sire is a gopher eared purebred or American, all the kids will have elf ears.


oh really? he was gopher eared! so it's a dominant gene? no, wait it couldn't be if bucks can only be registered with gopher ears... now i've confused myself.



mariarose said:


> If she looks posty in normal, non pregnant life, then find a sire with nice angularity.
> 
> To recommend a sire that would improve the looks of the kids, then we need to know what look you like. If you want a more dairy look, then a nice dairy buck with good udder genetics behind him. Make sure he has a strong chine, because hers looks a bit weak, but that could be pregnancy. She looks like her rear legs toe out, (could also be pregnancy) so you don't want a cowhocked sire. Her brisket could be a touch more pronounced, but it isn't bad at all. I can't see her escutcheon, if it is narrow, then look for a wide buck back there. Her rump looks gorgeous.
> 
> ...


She does have that alpiney narrowness to her, but her rumen developed nicely so it kinda fills her out. She is indeed a bit cowhocked, and the buck breed to her had much nicer legs and a good rear-end so im hoping to see that in her kids.

I guess when i see the stunning variation in purebred goats, mine feel so Grade. which isn't their problem, but mine. I tend to them like grandchampions though!

she weighed in about 130 before breeding, so i wonder if she could mother a kiko's kids? I would be interested in going with meat since there is a demand where i live.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Kikos are on the smaller side. Not as big as Boers.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

My Kiko buck throws small kids. I've had some kidding issues, but not with size. She's a good size, very typical, I see no problems.

Be sure you choose a good one, though, as you want to keep all her good points, you don't want to go backwards. Kikos are popular now, and that means plebian quality is slipping into breeding stock.

Here is mine. He isn't perfect, but he is still nice.
https://bgky.craigslist.org/grd/d/auctioning-soon-registered/6533282696.html


----------



## That_Girl (Aug 5, 2014)

mariarose said:


> My Kiko buck throws small kids. I've had some kidding issues, but not with size. She's a good size, very typical, I see no problems.
> 
> Be sure you choose a good one, though, as you want to keep all her good points, you don't want to go backwards. Kikos are popular now, and that means plebian quality is slipping into breeding stock.
> 
> ...


what a handsome guy!! I need to look into seeing whats available around here. I've seen some adds for kiko but honestly have no idea what they are, in essence. kiko, the myth, the legend...

thank ya'll so much for your input here!!! <3 means a lot!!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I really like crossbreds, and I like Kikos too. If I can help, I will. But for your original question, my suggestions are above.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

My gopher eared buck throw elf eared babies almost every time. And I just love the look of your doe I wish I had my alpine still.


----------

